# V-Science 2 Way Cuff System volcum



## DaToast (Mar 1, 2010)

Justin said:


> is this a wrist gaiter?
> 2011 M's Volcom Sevendials Shell Jacket - FREE SHIPPING Available at Outdoorsportsguys.com
> trying to figiure out if this has wrist gaiters.


No they are not wrist gaiters. V-Sciences cuffs mean that you can wrap the Velcro strap at the end of the sleeves around your thumb. Hope this helps.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

ok, so it would wrap aound ur glove to keep the jacket sleeve down at the glove?


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

Justin said:


> ok, so it would wrap aound ur glove to keep the jacket sleeve down at the glove?


essentially it loops around your thumb, which goes inside your glove. If you have a glove with a wide flair, it'll wrap on the outside of the jacket cuff. 

It will probably do the trick better than gaiters. Whenever I reach down to adjust my bindings, my gloves come out of the gaiter. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

thanks a lot for the info, i will pass on the jacket cause i like the gaiters that go under the glove and stay on the thumb, i have long arms so the gaiter under the gloves work best for me. Thanks again.


----------



## DaToast (Mar 1, 2010)

My arms are long and I have a hard time even getting the strap over my thumb not even an option if I try to adjust my bindings etc. Also wrist gaiters keep wind and snow from getting into the jacket.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

ya thx, i went with an oakley jacket.


----------

